# Out of troubleshoot ideas for 169.254.x.x problem



## gillenium (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you in advance for any ideas of additional things to try. Here's what is going on...

Have cable modem and Netgear Wireless-N router with two laptops that connect through the router. One is an HP with Vista and the other is an Acer with XP Pro. Both have been able to access router and internet with no problems (outside of the occassional need to re-boot if the connection freezes) for about a year.

Yesterday, out of the blue, the Acer laptop was no longer able to connect. It had all day, but when we powered it up later that evening...no connection. (The HP laptop is still working and connecting just fine - using it to post this question.) It still said it was connected and the signal strength was excellent. Starting looking through various properties and found the IP was 169.254.x.x and there was no default gateway.

Here's what I've tried so far:
1. Unplugged modem and router, turned off laptop, let set for about ten minutes, powered up modem, router then laptop
2. Verified that the addresses are automatically assigned in TCP/IP
3. Ran the Winsock Fix
4. Start/Run --- cmd --- ipconfig/release, dnsflush, ipconfig /renew .... got a message that the release couldn't be done with media disconnected (not sure what this means)
5. Check drivers and no flags
6. Wired laptop directly to the modem (bypassed the router) still the same IP and no default gateway
7. Manually entered a 192.168 IP and 255.255.255.0 submask

Seems like there were a couple others that I read about that I tried and didn't work. Should have written them down. The last "fix" that I have read and not tried is re-installing windows. Any other ideas before going to that extreme? I appreciate any help and insight you can give.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## TheRandomTech (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to tech support forums!


You cannot connect through the internet through the acer, but through the Hp. My guess, since you've done most of my solutions would to deleted the network. Once that is done re install it. This may be the problem. I don't know why but sometimes port numbers change, ip address drop, stuff randomly happens. But go back and click automatic Ip address, take the manual off. (deleting the network will do no harm, it is easily replaced, I've done this hundreds of time)

Now you ip address is given to you automatically by your ISP. If the solution above does not help, I believe there would be a problem with the internal ip address (the one that comes with the computer and not the ISP) a.k.a unique address. I had this same problem but I eventually fixed it, for the lights of me, I cannot remember what I did.


I really hope this works for you


btw once again, Welcome to TSF! -never be afraid to 'type' a question.


----------



## gillenium (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome and thanks for the tip there. I did put it back on automatic IP and still the same. Here comes a newbie question....to delete the network and re-install it, do you need the installation disc for the router? Reason I ask before deleting something is I can't find the disc. 

You mentioned it may be the unique/internal IP address but can't remember what you did to fix it. Anyone else have some insight into this option, how to check it and if a problem, how to fix it?

Also looking for any other ideas anyone may have. Thanks!


----------



## TheRandomTech (Sep 6, 2009)

No, you can delete it and search for open networks through your wizard.


----------



## gillenium (Sep 12, 2009)

Here may be another clue to give some direction on your insights. When I go in to "repair" the connection, it disconnects the connection and begins re-connecting. During this process, it stall on "Renewing IP Address" and then stops with a window that reads "Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed: Renewing your IP address"

How would this relate to having the 169.254.x.x IP address and no default gateway? With this in mind, should I delete out the Wireless Network Connection and re-install it?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

From a command prompt, try a loopback test.

type *ping localhost* 

You should a return something like this which shows that tcp/ip is installed correctly.

Pinging SCREAM [::1] from ::1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms

Ping statistics for ::1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

If correct, go to device manager and uninstall the problem adapter. Restart the computer and let windows reinstall the adapter.


----------



## gillenium (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the direction. I ran the *ping localhost* and did get the desired result as you detailed in your post. By saying "if correct" does correct mean that i got a response back that looked as you described?

If so, then your next step is to uninstall the problem adapter. Two questions here: 1. What adapter(s) am I looking for? 2. How do I know if it/they is a problem?

I went into device manager and found "Network Adapters" of which I have two: Broadcom802.11g Network Adapter and Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Eithernet NIC. I also have a PCMCIA adapter (not sure what this is) ENE CB-712/714/810 Cardbus Controller. When I click on each of their properties, in the General tab, it says "This device is working properly."

Sounds like I may be close...this novice just needs a little more help with the above.

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## gillenium (Sep 12, 2009)

*UPDATE*

I tried something that was recommended in a different post about a similar problem. It was to run ipconfig /all. When I did, the results came back with Media Disconnected under the Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection for the Media State.

What is the Media Disconnected referring to? It sounds like something that is probably an issue but not sure what it is. If it is referring to the modem and router, both are connected and working fine as the laptop I am using to post these messages is working fine through them. Is there something that could be "disconnected" just to the other/prolem laptop?

I also tried going into the Network Connections and deleting the LAN and Wireless connections, but the DELETE option on both were disabled.


----------

